
Truly New Marketing Trends - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/2981317/What-are-a-few-truly-new-marketing-trends
======
peeterx
Well chatbots I won't say it is a really new marketing trend since they have
been there for quite some time now, but their capabilities in setting up
successful customer support agents is definitely a new trend.

The problem though is that setting up a custom AI chatbot is so annoying. With
there being so many tools out there which all seem to miss a feature that you
REALLY need. Most times they all force you to pay to have that “Powered by….”
imprint removed and AI doesn’t work.

How about a done-for-you solution? These Chatifai guys set up a simple custom
chatbot for just 19$/m in 72 hours after placing your order!
[https://chatifai.datawisepro.com](https://chatifai.datawisepro.com)

